# Western Flyer Freedom II



## Vbushnell (Feb 28, 2021)

Western Flyer Freedom II 86/87
Here is a bike I just finished.  Had a tight budget of $250 for this one.
new tires, tubes, cables, grips, pedals, brake pads. Replaced the front reflector. All white parts received new powder coat from Cains Coating (832-527-1607...... Kevin the owner does great work, take a look at the brake calipers. He gets the black MX on top of the white. And he is bike guy first powder coated second). Reworked all the mechanics, did a 2 day bleach on the wheels. Green paint is Original and in good shape. This bike has what you would call the economy package. There was another that came with the rotor headset and the GT style cheese grater chain ring. Bike now rides again and heading to Granite City, IL where it will be ridden by OG owners 8 year old son. Last pic before shot.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 28, 2021)

I had this bike in 86 until it got stolen. I stole it back 6 months later..

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carbon8 (Mar 16, 2021)

Really nice! love these. I just sold mine, it was the magenta color.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice job sweet bike !!!!!!!


----------

